# Finn



## Winona (Apr 24, 2022)

The afternoon light wasn’t very flattering, but trying to get some poses before I thin his hair out for the summer.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 25, 2022)

He looks chilled.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 25, 2022)

Lovely dog.....


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 25, 2022)

He is beautiful


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 28, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## terri (Apr 28, 2022)

Looks like a mountain lion - definitely in need of a summer haircut!   Pretty dog, Winona.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 28, 2022)

Beautiful!  The light shows the fluffy hairs just right.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 29, 2022)

Such a handsome fellow!


----------

